# Electric Heat Pump Vs. Natural Gas



## LifesPeachy (Jul 25, 2011)

Our oil furnace is cracked and we have to get a one, luckily the home warranty that came with our house will cover the cost of replacement. 
Now we are wondering what better options would be since the cost of oil is so high. 
The furnace guy suggested getting an electric heat pump. He said we'd still replace the oil furnace (which would be more efficient of an oil furnace that what we have now). He said we'd go through one tank of oil every 2-3 years depending on how warm we keep our house (which is not very warm at all!). We go through 3-4 tanks a year now. He said the oil furnace would only kick on when it dropped below 30 degrees outside.
The other option would be to convert to natural gas heating.
So which is more efficient, an electric heat pump with oil heat as backup OR natural gas? 

The most annoying part is that there are no heat vents anyway on the room we use most is an addition built over a garage (and exposed on 3 sides to the outside)! We use an electric space heater but because the room is so large (400 sq feet), it is never really toasty in here. I want to spend the $3-5K it'd cost to put a pellet stove in here. Our bedrooms are over another garage so they are also cold in the winter, but they do have vents at least. 

Thanks everyone :banana:

PS- We are in Seattle, where it never gets *too* cold in the winter.


----------



## hvactechfw (Jul 30, 2011)

both.  If your going to switch to natural gas (cheaper than oil) also install a heat pump (cheaper than oil and natural gas down to 35 degree outdoor temp).  This is called a dual fuel system.  Same idea as having a heat pump and an oil furnace.

as far as your room with no vents.... ductless mini split system.


----------



## toyotaas (Jan 5, 2016)

We just switched from natural gas to a dual fuel system over the summer in Kentucky. Our natural gas usage is 1/3 what it was and our electric barely went up enough to notice. I am sure now that we have really cold weather and the gas is doing it's job more the gas will go up some, but in all I am quite pleased with our choice to go with dual fuel, the 1700 extra we paid will be made up in savings within 3 years or less.


----------



## schlich (Jan 5, 2016)

id go with gas and the heat pump you will notice a slight difference in heating when the heat pump is running but it will save you money in the long run DON'T let them talk you into putting in electric heat you will not be happy also in your area there are energy rebates you can use to your advantage
get away from oil you don't want to have a leaky tank and have to clean it up if that happens 5k is a drop in the bucket


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2016)

But you can add tank removal to the cost of doing this job. I too would get rid of the oil.


----------



## toyotaas (Jan 5, 2016)

schlich said:


> id go with gas and the heat pump you will notice a slight difference in heating when the heat pump is running but it will save you money in the long run DON'T let them talk you into putting in electric heat you will not be happy also in your area there are energy rebates you can use to your advantage
> get away from oil you don't want to have a leaky tank and have to clean it up if that happens 5k is a drop in the bucket



I agree do not go with all electric heat. I have a heat pump and so does my sister mine is duel fuel. hers is all electric I hardly notice the difference other than really low gas bills in the fall.
My sister has astronomical electric bills in the coldest part of winter and temperature swings when it is really cold.


----------

